# Bulk Springs



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone ever investigated having springs made for T-Jets and AFX style cars? I think I have seen a few posts here and there but cannot remember what they said. I've looked online a few times for manufacturers and might start looking again.

I'd really like to have a bucket full of springs for the T-Jets and AFX so I don't have to worry every time I work on a car, or just have a bad deslot. And I'm sure if there were a few thousand made it wouldn't take any time at all to sell them. And they would be a lot less than $1 a pair.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe, I think this problem remains unsolved. I know from prior posts that just among hobbytalkers we could easily total up 20,000 springs, maybe 20,000 pairs. 

The question becomes how much would you pay to never have to worry about tjet and afx/xt springs again? I think if we add up each HTers answer to that we'd know what kind of kitty there is to wave in front of any prospective manufacturers. I think for me the answer might be $100, but it might be higher if I gave it the thought it deserves. If I were to buy myself a lifetime supply of springs for AFX and tjet cars at a buck a pair, that might be over a $1000 - that's just too much. 

By the way, I think the pickup shoe story is about the same. There might even be some overlap between spring makers and the kind of metal benders that would mfg shoes. 

Good luck if you revisit the hunt for manufacturers. I think a lot of good could come from it.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Joe - another on my list of this to do, but have never gotten around to talking to suppliers, mostly because I don't have the exact specs to give someone.

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

bobwoodly said:


> Joe - another on my list of this to do, but have never gotten around to talking to suppliers, mostly because I don't have the exact specs to give someone.
> 
> Tom


 Another great point Tom.

I was thinking that if I were to find someone who would manufacture springs and/or shoes, I would simply send them samples of what I wanted. They should be able to figure out how to duplicate them with no problem - shouldn't they?

I know that's what we did with the track. Gave them an existing piece so they could see the dimensions (and the connection type) and they took it from there. I don't know how they did it, but they came out great.

The only question would be exactly which springs and shoes would you give them? Would it be a pair of springs off a NOS Aurora T-Jet and AFX that has been sitting around for 30+ years? JL/AW springs? And what shoes would you duplicate for AFX; long step, short step or ski.

I really don't think specs are the problem; although someone please correct me if I am wrong. The real issue is how many would you need to produce and at what price.

Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Best chance to get good bulk deals is to catch that seller at a show.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Why not just buy Dr Oogan PU springs WWW.freewebs.com/oogan They are really good
Bill


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Under accessories. Sorry


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdee: 
Anyone have a price for his springs?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

They do look cool.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Last Ebay auction he was asking 14.75 for 10 pair + shipping.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Another great point Tom.
> 
> I was thinking that if I were to find someone who would manufacture springs and/or shoes, I would simply send them samples of what I wanted. They should be able to figure out how to duplicate them with no problem - shouldn't they?
> 
> ...


Joe,

Having some experience from the sales side of things it is much easier to quote something with specs rather than having to do a takeoff of an existing product. Unless your order is huge many people won't bother doing the takeoff/spec work. If you could find a smaller company where you could walk in then I think taking some springs to them would work. Or maybe sending springs as samples to see what they may have that is close.

I know you can buy springs for $1 a pair, but I'm guessing you could get them for a fraction of that in bulk. I buy screws that way and o-ring tires that way and they cost a small fraction of prices I've seen elsewhere. With my old eyes the more springs, brushes and screws in bulk the better.

Tom


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I got the info on the springs and it is 17.50 total with shipping for 10 pair. A little pricey but the quality looks to be " spot on" so it's probobly worth it. He will be vacationing soon so if you need to order it might be wise to contact him right away. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bob Beers has a pretty extensive collection of Aurora products and I believe that includes some blue prints. He may have (or know who has) original specs for the parts...


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to add that I would prefer silver springs over the nos that I have found in our area. I also have a large LARGE selection to chose from due to 40 years of slotting. Of course not all are mint but 90% are usable. The other 10% are used for experimental projects. I have also found that the springs in the g-plus and high forms of chassis can be cut down. Be thrifty and do what I do, race with used equipment and beat their a** just to tick them off I say:freak::wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone have the specs for the following springs. If not the full specs, just the material used would be a great help.

1. T-Jet pickup shoe springs
2. Aurora AFX pickup shoe springs (Are JL/AW different?)
3. Aurora AFX brush springs (Are JL/AW different?)
4. Tyco TCR pickup shoe springs

The Aurora AFX brush springs would have to conduct electricity while it is probably a requirement that the AFX and Tyco springs do the same. The T-Jet springs do not.

Would using the existing pickup springs be a good template, or should any replacement spring be a little less strong? 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

henry harnish makes the champ springs

they come in different sizes (tension) and work great

about all i use now

you can see the here: http://www.hoslotracer.com/content/champ-springs


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

What I am looking into is the possibility of getting springs at a very low price. I'm not looking for the greatest technical spring or one which will have the high-end racers knocking down my door, but just a bulk bag of them so I, and others like me, can replace springs on basement runners when they either wear out or more likely get lost. Without spending a lot of money.

Surely these springs can't really cost 50 cents or more to make in a large bulk lot. Wouldn't it be nice to buy them in a bag of 100 or 500 for around 10-15 cents a piece, if not less? In addition to saving money, you don't have to be paranoid about dropping one in the carpet.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In bulk ( depending on where they're manufactured) I can't see them costing much more than a nickel a pop. If someone can locate one that works that is already being made, they might be even cheaper (and probably sold by weight. It's just a matter of finding one that is within spec and available for purchase.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

there may be some already out there
just a matter of finding them

I started to look, but champ came out with what I was looking to do.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Auto World Parts*

Auto World is going to release separate parts for their chassis. Thunderjet, XTraction and 4-Gear. No mention of Super III at this time. PU shoes, springs (brush and PU shoes) will be available in 100 count packages. I haven't seen a price sheet yet. All parts will be available as singles (or pairs where it applies) or in packages of 6. Sounds like they should be on the market in the next 4-6 weeks.

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> Auto World is going to release separate parts for their chassis. Thunderjet, XTraction and 4-Gear. No mention of Super III at this time. PU shoes, springs (brush and PU shoes) will be available in 100 count packages. I haven't seen a price sheet yet. All parts will be available as singles (or pairs where it applies) or in packages of 6. Sounds like they should be on the market in the next 4-6 weeks.
> 
> -Paul


 I would be able to buy a bulk pack of 100 springs? If this is true, there may be no need to pursue getting springs made. Where did you get this info?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I would be able to buy a bulk pack of 100 springs? If this is true, there may be no need to pursue getting springs made. Where did you get this info?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


Hey Joe, I write for several websites (including my own) and magazines covering the slot car industry and hobby. I keep in touch with all the vendors, but stay closer to the HO manufacturers. When I do get a hold of someone in the company that can let loose of details beyond their catalog, I try to glean as much info as possible. I was on the line with AW late last week discussing the new release schedule and they mentioned the new parts program. It is my understanding these will be offered to retailers and the AW webstore. I do not have a price list, but they are covering all the parts and will also sell complete rolling chassis for each type (exception is the Super III at this time). When I do get the info I share it out if they have no objections or after they set a date I can post it. 

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow. Hey cool, we got an "insider" right here on the board! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Joe,

Count me in for a few hundred if you ever find a supplier if the Auto World option does not pan out. As I get older my coordination and eyesight require more springs, brushes and other small parts.

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Please check my recent post on Swap and Sell. The first part of the calvary has arrived.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=374225

Thanks...Joe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Great Springs*

Guys, I can tell you now, Joe has a top-notch product here! I was fortunate enough to test some of the product runs as he has developed a really good comm spring for AFX Magnatraction, JL and AW Xtraction chassis. I'll have a more detailed review for these in a couple of weeks. But they perform and hold up very well. I built 2 chassis up with these and they ran cool and fast and the spring tension held up consistently under use (and in my case some over-use). I abused these, setting up the armature to bind or generate heat to see how the springs reacted. Once again, they held up very well and worked great. I'm glad Joe has brought us some more parts options!

-Paul


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the best news for pancake cars in a very long time. Joe, I hope you sell millions of the little critters.

Thanks for the info Paul, it's reassuring.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Who wants to go in on some get it to like 33 bucks for 100 ? Any one have bulk Tjet Brushes???
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

If other coil style springs were to be made available in bulk, what springs would generate enough interest to make the effort worthwhile and finacially viable? There may not be a lot of them.

I know about T-Jet and AFX pickup shoe springs, but what other spring is used a lot and needs replacement often, either due to wear or loss.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the only spring I see used a lot are t-jet pickup springs.

lots of people cut them to change the shoe tension


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

t-jet springs are my first want, I would purchase AFX pick up shoe springs as well


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*P U Springs are on MY Wish list....*



alpink said:


> t-jet springs are my first want, I would purchase AFX pick up shoe springs as well


* I'll ditto that !*


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay boys...check the Swap and sell section.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4432154#post4432154

Thanks...Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for getting t-jet pick up shoes done too. I'll be buying in a few days. good job man.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump bump


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, will you be attending Rob's Hudson Valley show on 4/14/13???
I'd like to get some springs if available.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
While I would love to attend Rob's show, I cannot commit at this time, although I do have tables reserved.

For the past couple months I have been completely occupied with my dad's health and of course that comes before anything else. I've missed the last few shows but I hope things improve soon. I have not been pushing the sales of the T-Jet springs simply because I haven't had the time to insure I could pack and ship in an acceptable amount of time. Plus slots have not been on the top of my to-do list lately.

If you do want the springs, just send me a PM or e-mail. A few of you have done that already. As long as you can wait for me to ship, then I should be able to get them to you.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, best vibes out to you and your Dad.
yep take care of him best you can. 
we'll all still be here later.


----------

